# Transfer outlook files from computer to computer



## lindseyschlabac

I cannot figure out how to transfer my email folders from computer to computer. It is probably the easiest thing in the world to do but I can't figure it out. 

I have tried going into the import export wizard thinger but it just doesnt make sense. Like I want all my emails from one computer to appear in my in box on another computer, It would be even nicer to have all the sub folders of my mail box that I have created but even having them all pop in the inbox would be cool. Thanks, Linds


----------



## lindseyschlabac

Bring to the top,

I am using Microsoft Outlook on one computer. I would love to be able to transfer all of those emails out of that computer to another computer. I have tried using the import/export under file menu. It just gives me one file seemingly containing all my emails. Is there any easy way to move all of my outlook emails to another computer and have them appear in the inbox on my new computer?


----------



## yustr

Here's what works for me. It's a lot of steps but I don't know any other way.

From within OL:

File>Import and Export>Export to a file>Next>Personal file folder (.pst)>Next> 

Highlight the folders you want to move. Check the “subfolders” box too. 

Browse to a file you created that is outside of OL – say on your desktop and give a file name. (I made a folder called “email backups” on my C drive and use the date I create the file as this is how I backup my OL too.)

Highlight any of the buttons for replacing duplicates and >Finish>Compressible encryption>OK.

Copy this file to a CD or stick. Now go to the other computer. You'll do essentially the reverse of what you just accomplished.

Open OL and File>Import and Export> Import from another file or program>Personal Folder (.pst)>Next. Browse to the folder you copied (you may have to click “All Files *.*” to see it). Double click the .pst file that you created. Allow duplicates>Next>select the folder and where you want to put in, check subfolders > finish. 

You should now have the entire OL folder structure and all files copied to the new computer. :sayyes: Do the same with Contacts, Tasks and Calendar if these are required too.

BTW: The CD is now a backup of OL as it existed the day you made it. So keep it safe.


----------



## lindseyschlabac

*thanks*

Hey that worked great, I had tried something similar before but I really don't know where i went wrong. Thanks again


----------



## tekaro

yustr thanks for the little tut all i can say is thanks :smooch: i was looking for the same thing as lindseyschlabac 


thanks again 




tekaro


----------



## WPS907-kdm

Thank you, yustr. This message is still useful  I was able to transfer my information (with a few alterations in the instructions you provided because I am using Outlook 2010).

I appreciate it!


----------



## pseudopanax

Yes, great info yustr. I don't know why Outlook makes it so difficult. I recently found a tool called Pandali Folder Master for Outlook which has a wizard to guide you through moving folders to another computer. It allows you to select several folders at once, which is great if you want to move a bunch of folders from your PST but not the whole PST for example.


----------

